# Detective Elizabeth Butler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Elizabeth Butler*

Santa Cruz Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, February 26, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/26/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective Elizabeth Butler and Sergeant Loran Baker were shot and killed as they followed up on a sexual assault investigation at a residence in the 800 block of North Branciforte Avenue at approximately 3:30 pm.

The suspect began fighting with the officers and fatally shot them both during the struggle. He then fled the scene but was located nearby approximately 30 minutes later. He was shot and killed by responding officers when he opened fire on them.

Detective Butler had served with the Santa Cruz Police Department for 10 years. She is survived by two sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Kevin Vogel
Santa Cruz Police Department
155 Center Street
Santa Cruz, CA 95060

Phone: (831) 420-5800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21742-detective-elizabeth-butler#ixzz2M6ntj8Tz


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ugh. Rest in peace detective Butler.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Butler


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

"Requiem Aeternam " Det. Butler


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest In Peace Detective Butler


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------

